
I think it's time we broke for lunch… (2011) - Tomte
http://www.economist.com/node/18557594
======
60secs
No. Effect size is too large. Judges just favor a Shortest-Job-Next scheduling
algorithm for ruling blocks, and short cases tend to be favorable.

[http://nautil.us/blog/impossibly-hungry-
judges](http://nautil.us/blog/impossibly-hungry-judges)

